# Spider Cage



## spookymulder76 (Aug 9, 2011)

I found this cheap and easy project while messing around on Pinterest
On my new favorite prop building site Dave Lowe Design the Blog

http://davelowe.blogspot.com/2006/09/countdown-to-halloween-3.html

It's especially cheap right now, I found the hanging cages on clearance.

I completely repainted one of my old cheap looking giant spiders, hung him by fishing string in the middle and attached the cages with craft wire. I think I need more webbing so I'm going to try the canned air/hot glue gun method I saw some where on here. Though I can't remember who it was that posted it.










I think this shows the webbing a little better:










Thanks for looking. And totally check out Dave Lowe's props, he's good :jol:

Happy Haunting!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I've been a fan of Dave's for some time now, and I agree, he's one talented fellow. He's influenced a few of my projects as well ...

See...


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Love that guys stuff.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

thanks for the link


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey, nice job!!


----------



## gpawood (Aug 12, 2011)

With time running out, now I've got to make one of these,,, always had spiders around and now a new way to showcase a big one... thanks for the link.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Saw that a while back and thought it was such a great idea! I did up a similar one but used an old wooden bird cage I found cheap and put in one of those dropping spiders. Sadly I didn't take a picture but it gave lots of good startles!


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

very cool spider and i love that pirate guy! i'm gonna have to look into his site and make one of those guys!


----------

